
The Air Force Wants to Use Falcons to Punch Drones Out of the Sky - smacktoward
http://taskandpurpose.com/air-force-falcons-drones-research/
======
guywaffle
They should have speakers on the birds so every time they collide with a drone
the speaker shouts "FALCON PUNCH!!!"

